# Robert Baillie on unconditional election



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 11, 2020)

But we teach that Faith, Works, and Perseverance are posterior to Election; that this is the cause, root, fountain, whence all grace in us does flow; that our Election hath no Antecedent cause, condition, or good quality on our part, but flows merely from God’s good pleasure, and mercy looking upon us, ...

For more, see Robert Baillie on unconditional election.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

